# Probably won't sleep well tonight...



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Natalie arrives in a few hours and I've got a feeling that we're not gonna sleep very well tonight ......














I just picked up 30 new baby chicks from the post office and all I hear is peep peep peep peep peep peep peep peep peep peep peep peep peep peep peep peep peep peep peep peep peep :tongue:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

There's far to much work that needs to be done!!! Yay...I'm so excited!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

You two are disgusting, get a room already! :tongue: peep peep peep peep peep peep peep peep !


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

My gawd! I didn't see the bottom part of your post. Don't think I've ever scrolled so fast before. My little roller ball on my mouse just about gave out. 

Glad you two get to have a happy reunion! What's it been, a month!?!? 

Also excited about the chicks! You gonna feed 'em to the girls?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Why get a room when we have a whole house?!?! And garage :wink:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I was on a totally differnt wave length when I read the first part of this post LOL! I was totally thinking lustful nasty thoughts, and then I read Anians Mommys post and read the bottom of jdawoods and got it! I was so off base herre! Hmmmm or was I !!!!!?????????? have fun both of you in your new home! Chicks, Dogs, and whatever else, have a really fun time! redecorating and all the fun things that come with new home ownership!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Also excited about the chicks! You gonna feed 'em to the girls?


Okay, I have to ask the same thing too, or are you just raising them to have chickens and lay eggs? The funny thing is I was just researching buying baby chicks yesterday...I have always wanted to keep chickens. So I'm thinking in a few years, when we get a bigger house with our own backyard, I'm going to build me a coop and get some hens :biggrin:

And has it already been a month? Time flies!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm getting too old....my first thought was 'wonder what kind of chickens they got ?" :heh: 


We keep thinking about getting chickens because they are suppose to eat all the ticks if you let them roam free. That's assuming the dogs let them be. So I'm into researching chicken breeds now. 

Never mind me.......go back to your 'celebration' plans !!!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

chowder said:


> I'm getting too old....my first thought was 'wonder what kind of chickens they got ?" :heh:
> 
> 
> We keep thinking about getting chickens because they are suppose to eat all the ticks if you let them roam free. That's assuming the dogs let them be. So I'm into researching chicken breeds now.
> ...


Yea! I spent half my work day yesterday reading the chicken care guide on mypetchicken.com!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Woot! I'm so glad that you two get to see each other this weekend, I know it hasn't been easy living apart. Sometimes I wonder how the heck hubby and I did it for three months!
ANd I missed the bottom of the post, and wondered if I was missing some new trend when several people included peep peep peep peep in their responses. Makes so much sense now!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I was trying to think of a way to put what my dirty little mind is thinking into R13 words. And, gave up.
Soooo, happy reunion and.......oh well, no, forget it.
Have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

Brown-chicken brown-cow. ;P

(That won't make sense if you've never heard the joke before!)


----------



## Jynical (Jun 22, 2011)

Montana said:


> Brown-chicken brown-cow. ;P
> 
> (That won't make sense if you've never heard the joke before!)


\

One of my favorite jokes.


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

Jynical said:


> \
> 
> One of my favorite jokes.


Oh good! It's pretty funny! 
My 31 year old clown jokester of a boyfriend had never heard it before! I was shocked and appalled seeing how he came home the other day with "Hey hunny, what's brown and sticky?..... A stick!! hahaha!" Sheesh...


----------



## Jynical (Jun 22, 2011)

Montana said:


> Oh good! It's pretty funny!
> My 31 year old clown jokester of a boyfriend had never heard it before! I was shocked and appalled seeing how he came home the other day with "Hey hunny, what's brown and sticky?..... A stick!! hahaha!" Sheesh...




What did the cat say to the elephant?


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

What???

(Love these jokes :lol


----------



## Jynical (Jun 22, 2011)

Montana said:


> What???
> 
> (Love these jokes :lol


Meow. 

Tee hee!


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

Bahahahaha! Too cute XD!! ound:

So, a bear comes into my bar and takes a seat. I asked him what he would like and he replied "ummm.... uhhhh......hmmmmm..... well...... errrr.....mmmmm.... eehhhrrrmmm.... I'll take a beer!" So I says "You got it.... by why the big pause???" {paws }

Terrible.
It sounds better when you tell it in real life, haha!


----------



## Jynical (Jun 22, 2011)

Ha!!! Ok - we should probably take our jokes to their own thread. lol


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks ya'll! Had a great weekend....went by way too fast though 

The chickens are for egg laying, and they are SO cute. Unless one happens to be a rooster, the girls will just get fresh eggs from them. And I have no idea what kind they are, Jon said that he picked them out based on hardiness and their egg laying habits. Here's a picture!










And we didn't get much sleep all weekend....all that damn peeping LOL :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Natalie and Jon I am glad that you two had a great weekend!


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm glad you had a good weekend!

Cute babies! Looks like you have some buff orpingtons in there. They are my favorite.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

werecatrising said:


> I'm glad you had a good weekend!
> 
> Cute babies! Looks like you have some buff orpingtons in there. They are my favorite.


Good eye! We have Buckeye, Buff Orpington, Mottled Java, Speckled Sussex, Black Langshan, and Welsummer :biggrin:

Was a great weekend but went WAY TOO fast. Fortunately Natalie will be back soon enough


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

wow. the time went so fast.....have fun you guys....jon, i hope you have prepared a wonderful welcoming for nat...

and bless both of you, your animals, your new home...and your future.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

magicre said:


> jon, i hope you have prepared a wonderful welcoming for nat...
> 
> and bless both of you, your animals, your new home...and your future.


Yeah, it's called a finished (or nearly) new home :wink: :biggrin:

Thanks Re


----------

